# locked horns



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

nice phots

Mark


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Very cool find
That would make an excellent corner mount!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I never would have thought of that!!!!

Mark


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Wow... Did they die because they were unable to seperate?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

They usually die from exhaustion.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

where did you find these guys? What part of the state?


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I saw this on another forum. That is too bad. There goes two nice bucks from the gene pool, but atlease it was post rut so their genes aren't completely gone.


----------



## psychobubba (Mar 2, 2006)

man that sucks but it happens :!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a buddy that found a pair of locked up bucks several years ago. The one was already dead and the other was simply dragging him around. He stuck the other with his bow and tagged him. He had the game warden come and check them out to make sure he was not accused of anything illegal by harvesting two bucks. For some reason the game warden did not let him keep the one he did not shoot. We were thinking the same thing on the corner mount. It is not a real common thing to find them lock up but they way when you do it is usually a large pair of deer like these ones. The ones my buddy found were also a pair of dandies.


----------

